# Best mask for oily/acne prone skin?



## Verient (Oct 27, 2009)

What mask would you reccomend for oily skin which is prone to a lot of acne on forehead? xx


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the Olay Daily Facials Deep Cleansing Clay Mask. It draws out excess oil and dirt from the skin, and the tube lasts a long time.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 27, 2009)

Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask!
Its absolutely AMAAAZING!<3
It tingles a little bit while its own, it draws out the oil from your skin. It's super cheap, too!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

I LOVE using milk of magnesia as a mask (yes you heard me right) I just slap it all over my face and let it dry. then I wipe it down with water and a paper towel (it leaves your face looking kind of ashy if you don't wipe all the way) it works great for drying out your pimples and leaves your skin looking matte all day. I don't even use blot powders anymore because I just put a little bit on around my nose and forhead before I do my makeup and it works like magic


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 27, 2009)

I've heard really great things about Cupcake and Cosmetic Warrior fresh face masks from Lush. Though I dont have oily or acne prone skin so I've never tried them.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask!
Its absolutely AMAAAZING!<3
It tingles a little bit while its own, it draws out the oil from your skin. It's super cheap, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed!


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll tell you what mask is NUTS - Aztec Secret's Indian Healing Clay mixed with apple cider vinegar.  You get the clay as a dry powder in a tub (most health food stores, like Whole Foods, etc), mix it up, and slap on a thick layer.

The first couple of times you might notice breakouts, because it's ridiculously effective at pulling all the gunk to the surface, but once you're past the purging...your skin will be so pristine!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 10, 2009)

Origins Out of Time Mask is excellent due to the sulfur content.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 14, 2013)

mehrunissa said:


> The first couple of times you might notice breakouts, because it's ridiculously effective at pulling all the gunk to the surface, but once you're past the purging...your skin will be so pristine!


  I recently tried this for the very first time. I couldn't believe how I could actually feel it pulsating on my face. I'm going to stick with it for a while to see how it works. It has lots of good reviews on youtube and other places.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I recently tried this for the very first time. I couldn't believe how I could actually feel it pulsating on my face. I'm going to stick with it for a while to see how it works. It has lots of good reviews on youtube and other places.


  Oh yeah, it's powerful stuff. I've been using it for a couple of years now (still on the same tub), mixed it with different things other than ACV, but my favorite is still a thin layer of the clay with ACV once a week. Even with a thin layer, you get the pulsating effect. Something about it makes the blood come closer to the surface and circulate. And as I move more and more towards clean skincare, I'm really happy that something with such few ingredients is still effective and affordable. Good stuff.


----------



## ELI Products (Oct 22, 2013)

Try the Clear Start Deep pore cleanse, product from dermalogica it's:eyelove: great! Use it all the time :eyelove:


----------



## MEGBeauty (Jan 2, 2014)

kimmy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubletta*
> 
> ...


  Agreed as well!!!


----------



## MULover1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another vote for Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask!


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to use QH Mint Julep years ago. It works well. My son even started using it. I like the Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay with the ACV (organic apple cider vinegar, with the mother in it) a lot better (for me). It actually FEELS like it's doing something to my face. I've never ever felt a mask actually feeling like it's sucking stuff out of my pores the way this stuff does. And it's relatively cheap as well considering how much comes in a tub and how much you'd be using. I use it weekly and have barely made a dent in the tub.


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not talking down on any products cause I'm sure there are some good ones out there but I'm personally not a fan of over the counter skin products only because as I was taught thru a (physics skin care class) is that OTC products are not highly concentrated making it longer to see results and there shelf life is short this is why some ppl think that what they purchased didn't work. A good thing to do is look on the label for a ph num and call and ask about the expiration if it doesn't already have it


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

I 





Verient said:


> What mask would you reccomend for oily skin which is prone to a lot of acne on forehead? xx


  I would recommend seeing an esthetician depending on your consultation with him/her they will tell you how many treatments you need normally it's 4-6 it could be less depending on your skin after that it's maintenance once a month. After your consultation ask for a sample of the product try it out and if you like the product then set your appt. I don't believe tho that estheticians sell masks but I could be wrong. I use masks on my clients but I don't retail them because it's not available for retail it's only for professional use and that's because of the high concentration in it


----------

